# How Bad Is The Industry?



## lumpia (Sep 21, 2002)

I should be a culinary graduate in the near future, but I noticed that, while looking for culinary jobs, no one seems to be hiring any more, nor are they interested in you. My roommate said that no one goes out to eat any more, which is why the restaurant industry is doing so poorly. I thought it had something to do with September 11. Anyway, I wonder what _really_ is the problem? Will it be worth it to go to culinary school and spend my money on all that education and then have a difficult time getting a good, decent culinary job?


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Before you make such a 'black & white' decision, you need to expand your scope of research. One person's opinion is just that... and opinion.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

And if there is a placement service at your school, TALK TO THEM. There are many, many other ways to use your culinary education besides working in restaurants. Get some help researching them, and you'll find more than you ever imagined.

(Of course, check the Culinary Students and Inside Scoop boards here, because we've discussed possibilities before.  )


----------



## chef1x (Dec 4, 2002)

Ahem,
As the resident unemployed chef (somewhat directly because of 9/11), I can tell you that it's not as easy as I had thought, but that's largely due to being in the business for about 15 years and the career counselors all tell you NOT to go for just any job, only up or laterally. Consider this: I'm utilizing the "career center" from my culinary school even after all this time, and they have been great. Surprisingly so. Also, I am impressed with the multitude of work for students, beginners, those with even 1 or 2 years under their belts.

One of the reasons I pursued a cooking career is because there is ALWAYS work, ALL over the world. So while the economy is in a bit of a slump, and jobs in general are a little harder to find, people will ALWAYS eat out, and there will ALWAYS be work.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Someone forgot to tell the good people of Florida that no one eats out anymore. Per capita I think restaurants are our biggest industry down here! And I'm not just referring to Cottontops looking for the best early bird special.

Try corporate or private cheffing. My DH just became a corporate chef and I think the staff of the company he works for will start carrying him around on their shoulders soon. The last guy had a stash of #10 cans of chili con carne up in the pantry. When DH told the lady he reports to, she said, "Oh, you mean Mario's _home made_ chili?"

Egad. The world needs more corporate chefs!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I think people are still eating out just as often as before....but my take is that they are spending their money differently. Seeking more value and meaning from the items they purchase. Investors (which most of us are) learned that the market doesn't always go up...(a lesson some learned very hard when they saw their 401k and investments shrink...and most people took some amount of loss). 
Personally I think that ball was in motion before 9/11 ....and believe it's alot more then 9/11 that's got our economy slowing down.

BUT life goes on and so should you. The question of paying for a culinary education was something you should have thought about and answered before you entered school. Life has cyles of ups and downs, some industries like some .com companies are buildt on trends, but this industry is NEVER going to disapear it isn't a trend!! There will always be jobs for chefs as long as there is food on our planet.

Yes, things aren't "easy" right now. There are no free passes because you have a degree. Sooner or later you'd find that out on the job. But this business isn't so easy and if your entering it for the money, you went to the wrong school and are getting the wrong degree.


----------

